# Yak Fishing Profile Goes Stellar



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Well, here it is.

The cover of the winter 2008 Edition of _*'Sport Fishing'*_ magazine.

On sale in newsagents 28th-30th of May.


----------



## ronotron (Nov 27, 2007)

At the risk of looking like a smart arse.... this is actually issue two of yak fisher mag, 1st issue was last month....


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice work Billybob...getting more exposure like that just means one thing...the wardrobe has to be updated or you might get caught wearing those "loud" clothes like we have seen before , this pic is so much better for our "sport"


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Onya Bill ;-)


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

Another notch BB, well done. The meteoric rise of kayak fishing continues to climb, largely thanks to exposure like this. This is one of numerous examples I've observed recently that are doing wonders for the sport. Kudos.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

jeezuz, with a rough head like that on the cover sales will plummet..... :lol: ;-)

good stuff bill - is there an article inside on your expolits or are you just the cover model?


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

rob316 said:


> Nice work Billybob...getting more exposure like that just means one thing...the wardrobe has to be updated or you might get caught wearing those "loud" clothes like we have seen before , this pic is so much better for our "sport"


I'm sure he was and they just photo shopped the floral boardies out...!
Top work Billybob (again) 
Look forward to getting that issue.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

ronotron said:


> At the risk of looking like a smart arse.... this is actually issue two of yak fisher mag, 1st issue was last month....


Ronny, I was referring to the cover pic. This is the first time (as far as I know) that we've had a pic of a yak angler on the front cover of a national fishing magazine.



Davey G said:


> jeezuz, with a rough head like that on the cover sales will plummet..... :lol: ;-)
> good stuff bill - is there an article inside on your expolits or are you just the cover model?


Davey, I had promised to do an article but I lost track of time and missed the deadline. I'll be doing one for the next issue.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Yay CONGRATULATIONS! That looks fantastic!!!!

is there a centrefold with strategically placed fish? hehe


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Geez Bill , if i can get up there to Noosa , i'll slap one of those viking logos on your scon and i'm sure to win the Profish , looking good Bill , but i would rather see that more passive modern image in the floral shorts than all this rugged stuff :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: onya Bill


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

oh god crazyratwoman, you just got a terible picture in a little boys head :lol: 
great work billybob couldnt have gone to a more deserving man, i bet thats going strait to the pool room :lol:

cheers


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Brilliant!

I think I am feeling all warm and fuzzy......At least I hope that is all that it is!

Cheers all Andybear  

I just noticed the page where it says "incorporating Yak Fisher"! 36 pages, can this be true...??....Stoked!


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Actually, I got the glamour job this time around.

Didn't pen a word. I'll probably have to pay the piper next time.


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

That's absolutely bloody marvellous BB  Will have to check out the newsagent next week and get the good oil on this great exposure for yak fishing in Oz ;-)


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Bloody good stuff, well done, will be looking out for the mag,,cheers,,,,


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I only just bought this magazine today because I saw that it had the yak magazine inside. Actually two mags that I picked up today had yaks on the cover!!!! Man we are getting known around the traps.

On a side note all the other fishing websites that I visit now all have dedicated kayak fishing sub forums on them which just proves how widespread the sport is nowadays. We had better stop catching all these fish from the yaks so everyone turns back to their stink boats otherwise we won't have enough room to paddle between all of us!!!!


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

Awesome, just awesome. Thanks Bill.

Regards

Al


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

go go go billybob


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Great work Bill, I'm subscribing, and a free watch to boot!


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Well done Billybob


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

top stuff billybob, however next time please get Angelina or some other skantly clad atractive female to pretend they caught the fish for the cover :lol: :lol: :lol:

that one very nice mackeral too.

Cheers dave


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

[


Billybob said:


> Davey G wrote:jeezuz, with a rough head like that on the cover sales will plummet..... :lol: ;-)
> good stuff bill - is there an article inside on your expolits or are you just the cover model?


Well done Bill.
Don't laugh Davey, Miss Nicci reckons Bill goes alright as a bit of Kayak bling  
Cheers Mal


----------



## ronotron (Nov 27, 2007)

My sincere apologies BillyBob, I failed to realise that the cover pic almost matched your avatar pic.. :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:

Fantastic work on securing a cover shot Mate!!!!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

justcrusin32 said:


> next time please get Angelina or some other skantly clad atractive female to pretend they caught the fish for the cover :lol: :lol: :lol:


Have to agree with Dave on this one, a cover girl is much better than a bloke ;-)

Well done on being the virgin cover boy [?] for kayakers, it's well deserved for your contributions to the sport through the years 8)


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

well done bill....really shows how this sport is taking off.....

as for the cover page...i reckon you make a great model.......keeps the expectations lower for the rest of us.. ;-)


----------



## woody (Aug 15, 2006)

Congratulations Bill!

Bought the last edition - will seriously consider subscription.

Keep up the good work


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

I read somewhere kayaking/kayak fishing is now currently the fastest growing water sport in the world.

Would not suprise me to see an Australia Kayak fishing magazine soley dedicated to yak fishing and nothing else within the year, hell there could be plenty of cover shots left in Billybob yet. ;-)


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

> keeps the expectations lower for the rest of us..


Too right Astro. Unlike womens mags, with covers like this, we're not going to be brainwashed into thinking we need to be a teenager, anorexic, or smelling like the latest celebrity endorsed perfume. The pungent smell of a nice big mackeral is chick-magnet enough! Haha


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

Shorty said:


> I read somewhere kayaking/kayak fishing is now currently the fastest growing water sport in the world.
> 
> Would not suprise me to see an Australia Kayak fishing magazine soley dedicated to yak fishing and nothing else within the year, hell there could be plenty of cover shots left in Billybob yet. ;-)


Yak fisher is a dedicated Australian kayak fishing magazine. It is just at this stage inserted inside spotfishing magazine until the readership numbers grow enough to justify it becoming independant to hold its own. ;-)


----------



## butts (Oct 7, 2007)

Congrats BillBob

I agree with everyone else, well done.

Butts.
PS. Kerrie That really wan't a picture I need in my mind. (I'm sorry but a centre fold of BillyBod holding a pilchard not my cup of tea)


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice one Bill, with stuff like this and the way fuel prices are going, Im betting that proverbial light will just get brighter!

All I want to know is does Kim Bain yak fish.....

If she doesnt, will someone give her one.... :shock:

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice one Billybob,

Great to see the profile going sky high. I reckon they could get 100 years worth of Cover Page shots from this web site alone.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Good on ya Billybob!!
They couldn't have picked a better rep!!!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

Great stuff Billybob

I read last months issue, now looking forward to this one especially to read about your exploits, is there a free yak dvd on the front of this one too? 

Well done 

Cheers


----------



## LatelyLux (May 6, 2008)

Just bought the Autumn edition and am watching the DVD right now. The chick at the newsagent said they should have the new one next week, so will be seeing her then.
Think I might get a subscription.

Brett


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Well done Billybob. They told me Id be on the cover of last months edition but rang back a few days later to say they had changed their minds. Chock one up for you....Looks like youre head is much more photogenic than mine. :shock:


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Great to see the rising profile of the sport. Will be tracking down a copy of this asap.

Rob.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

After picking it up earlier today I have only just put it down. I was shocked to see Hobart had it on the official date of release :shock:

Billybob is officially known as the "renowned yak fisher" a very appropriate title and Paulo's story is spread over 4 pages.

It's awesome, I have to say if it keeps going like this it will be it's own magazine in no time.

I


----------

